# Somewhere in England can you help? Picture in Album



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I bought the attached watercolour on the IOW I thought it was Yarmouth IOW but having stood where I thought it was painted from concluded that it was not. I have attached at low res but have included two details click on any picture to get it bigger.

So as you all go everywhere and it does look like UK any guesses?

Thanks

Frank


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

hello,
what makes you think this is England,also it could be of a place many years ago.

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> hello,
> what makes you think this is England,also it could be of a place many years ago.
> 
> cabby


Well from the style its an english artist and the 'mast' looks very like that seen in very many UK places. Also the architecture.

but you are right I suppose it could be almost anywhere, now if there was a lighthouse on it I would know where it is.

Regards Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

Is it really old?

If so, how about Cowes, Royal Yacht squadron, Trinity church and you're rich? 

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I tend to think that it's not of UK origin, the spire on the Church in the watercolour is very reminiscent of ones seen in Canada, early Presbytarian perhaps .. probably Coastal Saint John, Quebec?


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Got to agree it don't look english to me


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Have just spent 20 minutes looking at picture OK I'll take it out of its frame and scan it in properly then put it in the photo gallery 

You never know it might be labelled inside although I doubt it the guy I bought it from was the guy who framed it and he said he didn't know. 


thanks for your help so far.

Frank


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Frank
Could it be Malta?
Just a thought

Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Frank,
> Is it really old?
> If so, how about Cowes, Royal Yacht squadron, Trinity church and you're rich?
> Dave


Hi frank

I think DAB has it ...earlier today I spent a while looking and found a couple of pictures... a view in each direction... but I was not too sure but the style and shape of the buildings , the masts all make me think it is, as DAB says , Cowes, Royal Yacht squadron.

The Marine Parade looking towards the Yacht Squadron buildings note the castelations on the building









The Yacht Squadron









Whilst this third old picture is of West Cowes Castle as built... the facade does look a little like the building in your picture









Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Frank,
> ...


Thanks Mike and Dave, but I ruled out the squadron because of the lack of a hill and from the other side the hill is most pronounced. (The duchess of Duke street had her brothel there right behind the squadron) I thought it might be Yarmouth because there is a crenelated building now a hotel I think next to where the Lymington ferry docks and at least its fairly flat there.

Anyway the frame is apart and there is some writing on the back

in pencil I can make out the following words

PLACE (thats the only perfectly legible word  )

- Be or Ba fast ?

Belfry or Baefry

Argo and what looks like Brult but it could be Biult or even Biuet (or any combination)

Is that any help?

I have posted a photo in the members motorhomes gallery under Sally Trafic but give me a few mins and I'll get a better scan plus the pencil on the back.

Quite exciting this.

Regards Frank

PS thanks also to the others who've guessed


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok sorry that took so long I have put the picture and what is written on the back in an album here

>here<

Please take a moment to have another look.

Regards Frank


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

I think it may have said

"before ? was built"

then the same writer has added the word "belfry" above the question mark.

The church of St James in Yarmouth IOW has a belfry that was added to the original church at some time in the past :-










So maybe its back to it being Yarmouth IOW painted looking east with the causeway in view on on the left.










but it would have been before 1910 the date of this picture









Mike

P.S. I have never been there so this might be a load of ****


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No mike thats a very good suggestion again thanks. I looked at 400-500 photos of Yarmouth last night including two from your post, but it didn't occur to me 

The other thing of course is artistic licence which was more prevalent years ago than now and it might be an amalgam of the two places. I bought a number of water colours from an artist on the IOW including commissioning two; one was of the Queen Elizabeth (QE1) passing the calshot spit lightvessel both of which weren't around at the time of painting the other was my boat being sailed up the medina. Both might give a historian problems.

The paper was quite foxed (if thats the right word) so I guess its at least 50 years old perhaps 100. 

Regards Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My comment about was it old and you're rich was a reference to Thomas Rowlandson and Samuel Howitt, by the way. I think yours lacks the detail in their style, however.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Away to your local Sothebys Frank!..


----------

